# Acer Predator Z271 flimmern bei Gsync und ohne Overdrive schwammig  Alternative?



## Viking30k (18. März 2017)

Hi wollte mir mal einen neuen Bildschirm gönnen  und habe mich für den Acer entschieden als Curved Variante mit GSync 

Das Teil hat ansich ein Top Bild ist nicht Unscharf und hat eine ziemliche genaue Ausleuchtung ohne extreme Lichthöfe oder sonstigem und Curved ist richtig toll

Das Problem ist nun bei aktiviertem Gsync und 144hz Flackert der Bildschirm z.b. in WoW immer wiedermal kurz bei Bewegung was den Spaß leider trübt ohne Gsync ist das Problem Weg aber dafür Tearing vorhanden

Desweiteren habe ich festgestellt wen Overdrive auf normal ist habe ich in Dunklen Stellen im Spiel bei Kamera Schwenks im Spiel Artefakte deaktiviere ich  Overdrive ist zwar auch das weg dafür fühlt sich alles aber Schwammig an

Hatte schon mal einen Acer mit Gsync der hatte das gleiche Problem dachte es gibt inzwischen bessere  Bildschirme 

Habe noch einen Philips Gsync Monitor der hat diese Probleme nicht leider hat der aber nicht so ein tolles Bild


Kann man da was einstellen oder gibt es gar eine Alternative an Monitoren mit 27" mit Gsnyc und Curved Design?  bis 600€


Habe auch schon Verschiedene Kabel Probiert aber mit allen gleich


Als Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 980Ti im Einsatz


----------



## Combi (18. März 2017)

hi,ich hab nen älteren 24er predator mit 144hz und gsync.
es liegt nicht am monitor.
wow ist ein sehr beschissen programiertes game,das leistung ohne ende frisst.
dank seines blinki blinki,effekte und regenbogenfarben bis nach palma,kannst du jede graka
ans limit bringen,ohne das die grafik schön wird.ok,wird se eh nie!
kumpel spielte es damals mit seinem high end system und er schaffte keine konstanten hohen fps.
schau mal ob du das problem noch hast,wenn du die bildwiderholungsrate des monitors zum testen runterstellst.
ob es dann immer noch auftritt.
und zum testen,mal gsync ausschalten.
du musst rausfinden,was die probleme verursacht.wann sie auftreten.
schau mal die fps drops ingame an,wenn die fehler auftreten.
nicht das du bei ca 90 fps bist,die grafikanforderungen plötzlich heftig werden und du bei 27 fps landest.
und dann wieder hoch auf über 90 fps.
check einfach,bei welchen einstellungen,was auftritt.


----------



## Viking30k (18. März 2017)

Hm ohne gsync ist das flimmern weg dafür habe ich dann tearing 

Die fps gehen tatsächlich vom einen Moment zum anderen von über 100 fps auf unter 30 kurz 

Das mit dem schlieren habe ich aber auch bei fallout 4 mit Overdrive auf normal ohne ist es auch ätzend weil dann jegliche Bewegung schwammig wird

Nur warum ist das bei meinem philips nicht der Fall? Der hat auch gsync flimmert nicht bei wow aber das Bild algemein ist nicht so toll


----------



## Viking30k (18. März 2017)

Hm ohne gsync ist das flimmern weg dafür habe ich dann tearing 

Die fps gehen tatsächlich vom einen Moment zum anderen von über 100 fps auf unter 30 kurz 

Das mit dem schlieren habe ich aber auch bei fallout 4 mit Overdrive auf normal ohne ist es auch ätzend weil dann jegliche Bewegung schwammig wird

Sorry Handy hat gesponnen kann den doppelpost jemand löschen? Danke


----------



## phiemon (12. Januar 2018)

Hast du diesen Monitor mit der PS4 oder Xbox getestet? Wie sieht es mit Ghosting aus? Wie ist der Input Lag insgesamt?


----------

